# Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???



## jenzy (9. Dezember 2009)

*Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Hallo,

habe dieses Gehäuse. Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT Gamma Tower - PURE BLACK

wie würdet Ihr die Lüfter anordnen für einen perfekten Luftstrom? **Netzteil ist unten im Gehäuse**

vorne unten: Luft rein ???
hinten: Luft raus ???
oben ( 2stück ) ???
seite ( 2stück ) ???

wie würdet ihr es anordnen ?? Vielen Dank Gruß Jens


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Hi.
Ich würde es so machen:

Vorne rein.
Hinten raus.
Oben raus.
Seite zukleben.


Dann kannst du von einem Luftstrom sprechen. Mit Seiten Lüftern hast du dann keinen Luftstrom mehr sondern einfach nur ein sinnloses reinblasen frischer Luft.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Also...kleiner 

Hinten = Raus
Vorne = Rein
Oben = Rein
Unten = Raus 
Seite = weg lassen mach denn Airfllow zunichte !
*
Berührung:*

Hinten wird die Warme luft vom CpuKühler raus belassen. Vorne wird werden die HDDs gekühlt. Und die Luft wird dann von die Lüfter unten wieder raus belassen.
Oben rein da mit die Kalte luft vom Cpu-Kühler an gesaugt wird und besser die CPU kühlen kann!


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

In das Case kann man unten doch keinen Lüfter reinschrauben?! 
Oder ich hab was verpasst.^^


----------



## jenzy (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Vorne unten  Seite weglassen, ok. Aber warum würden dann öffnungen im Gehäuse gemacht um Seitenlüfter zu verwenden?


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Weils ein Marketing Gag ist. Abgesehen davon siehts cool aus und es gibt genügend Leute die glauben Seiten Lüfter bringens wirklich. Da kann ich auch einfach meinen PC offen lassen und erspar mir das Geld für teure Lüfter.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> In das Case kann man unten doch keinen Lüfter reinschrauben?!
> Oder ich hab was verpasst.^^



Ja ich wollte aber alle mit auf zähen die so an sich möglich nicht auch wenn es bei dem Case nicht der Fall ist !
*
jenzy@*



> Seite = weg lassen mach denn Airfllow zunichte !


Auf Deutsch für dich...!

Das macht dem Luftstrom zu nicht oder stört im das heiß es nütz dir ans ich nicht.
Du würdst zwar die Warme luft die von dewr GPU nach boden komme ab fangen das macht aber der Lüfter hinten auch !



> Weils ein Marketing Gag ist. Abgesehen davon siehts cool aus und es gibt genügend Leute die glauben Seiten Lüfter bringens wirklich. Da kann ich auch einfach meinen PC offen lassen und erspar mir das Geld für teure Lüfter.



Besser kann man es nicht Sagen !!


----------



## jenzy (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

aber wirklich tragisch ist es nicht dort Lüfter zu verbauen oder? weil die luft ja rausgedrückt wird und nicht rein


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Kannst es machen nur das nütz dir so viel wie wenn in China ein Sack Reis um-fällt !

Da der liebe ghostadmin und ich die das jetzt drei oder vier mal erklärt haben will ich es noch mal zusammen fassen!

*LASS DENN EINFACH WEG UND GUT IS!*


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Also wenn du den Lüfter an der Seite rausblasend montierst, dann ist das ja auch schon mal ein No Go. Die Luft für den CPU Kühler etc bleibt dann weg oder was. 

Wenn schon dann rein. Aber ich habe festgestellt, das Lüfter in Seitenteilen oft laute Nebengeräusche erzeugen. Liegt wohl an dieser Wabenstruktur an der die Luft geschnitten wird.


----------



## jenzy (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

joa stimmt schon !!! aber sieht besser aus, egal werde auf Dich hören und es sein lassen


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Ich hab mir damals auch gedacht es sieht gut aus.
Leider sieht man von dem Lüfter sowieso nix, oder nur sehr wenig.
Lieber ein Window reinflexen. Dann sind diese Waben weg und man sieht die Hardware.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Ich hatte mal zwei AC lüfte an meinen Aerocool AeroEngine II Black das sah mehr als bescheiden aus.
Da bei einfach nur schwarz waren und sonst nix.


----------



## jenzy (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Super Jungs, besten Dank


----------



## weizenleiche (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Also...kleiner
> 
> Hinten = Raus
> Vorne = Rein
> ...



und die warme luft die sonst sowieso nach oben steigt?

Oben raus 
Unten rein!

Macht mehr Spaß


----------



## Uter (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

seitenlüfter sind nur sinnvoll wenn man keinen tower-kühler hat... 

ich würd hinten und oben je einen raus blasen lassen und vorne einen rein...

@ ghostadmin: ich glaub das liegt daran dass die seitenteile nicht so stabil sind und deshalb leichter vibrieren...

was für lüfter willst du nehmen?


----------



## jenzy (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

hatte den im auge Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED Lüfter - 120mm


----------



## weizenleiche (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

wenn dir die lautstärke egal ist, geht das eigentlich


----------



## jenzy (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

was würdest du mir den für einen silent freak empfehlen was nicht so teuer ist, und vielleicht noch schön leuchtet ??? und am besten 3-pin anschluss


----------



## Prinzpaddy (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL1 - 120mm

der ist schön leise


----------



## Uter (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

die xingmateks sind nicht schlecht und gedrosselt auch recht leise aber es gibt eine recht hohe serienstreuung... wie wärs mit sowas Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Everest UCEV12 - 120mm Blue LED


----------



## jenzy (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

ich weiß nicht, habe einen enermax lüfter hier den Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED. Der macht so ein ein ganz komisches geräusch was richtig nervt, fast wie ein quietschen


----------



## Uter (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

hm eine gewisse streuung gibts immer... nur bei manchen herstellern mehr und bei anderen weniger... noiseblocker ist noch besser aber die machen keine led lüfter (aber man kann ja kkk nehmen)


----------



## jenzy (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

könnte auch auf die beleuchtung verzichten, und kann auch ruhig 140mm groß sein


----------



## Uter (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

gut dann der Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK2 - 140mm ist schon leise aber lässt sich auch noch gut drosseln


----------



## jenzy (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

super dank dir, hört sich gut an!! das 5volt adapter kabel habe ich schon zuhause 
ps: gibt es noch ne alternative


----------



## xjanikx (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Da man ja weiß das warme Luft nach oben steigt wäre es am besten vorne rein unten rein oben raus und hinten raus seite stört nicht wenn du keine lüfter hast


----------



## Uter (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

bei den 140er sind die die besten (die von noctua sind auch nicht schlecht kosten aber 5€ mehr)

bei den 120er gibts noch multiframes, silent wings, slip streams... und eben die black silent pros (sind alle in ihrer preisklasse die besten)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*



AirKnight schrieb:


> und die warme luft die sonst sowieso nach oben steigt?
> 
> Oben raus
> Unten rein!
> ...



Und der Lüfter der Oben ist Saugt dann CPU-Kühler die luft weg!
Und von unten sauge ich denn Ganzen Staub vom Boden mit ein!

Zu denn Lüfter selbst du kannst denn den denn du dir aus gesucht hast schonen aber auch die andern sind Gut die Geposte wurden sind.


----------



## jenzy (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Vorne unten Luft rein, ja  habe ein Staubfilter.
Oben jetzt Luft rein? weil der eine schreibt Luft rein der andere Luft raus


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Probier doch deine Lüfterpositionen selber aus, bei einem ist das eine besser beim anderen halt nicht.
Und nicht alle Erfahrungen von Usern kann man auf sein eigenes System übertragen, außer der jeweilige User der einen berät hat genau die selben Komponenten.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Was denn oben an geht teste doch !

Was dir besser Werte dringt...Mach Prime 95 an lass dazu FurMark und guck einfach was die besser werte bringt !


----------



## jenzy (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

werde ich machen, und die Temperatur mit CoreTemp auslesen?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Bei AMD kannst du CoreTemp nutze bei Intel RealTemp


----------



## Apokalypsos (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Nochmal zum Thema Seitenlüfter (um die Verwirrung perfekt zu machen).

Ich hab das mit meinem Enermax Chakra (seitlicher 250er) mal getestet (Prime95 & Furmark). CPU & GPU wars ziemlich wurscht was der seitliche gemacht hat (aus/rein/raus) allerdings brachte reinblassen eine deutliche Verbesserung bei der Boardtemperatur...


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Bei AMD kannst du CoreTemp nutze bei Intel RealTemp



Komisch ich kann CoreTemp auch bei meinem Intel nutzen. 

@ Apokalypsos

Was wohl eher daran liegt das der Lüfter direkt auf deinen MB-Temp-Sensor bläst.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Enermax Chakra Bei eine so eine Risse ist das was anders !
Da würde ich auch meine kann man ruhig lassen...
Oder das Case von Ac da haben die eine 400er dran, wo die ganze seite wand eine lüfter dran ist.


----------



## Bruce112 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Vorne rein 
Hinten Raus 
Oben Raus

Telefon Buch nehmen ausschneiden und in seiten deckel von innen mit tesa film ankleben ,

davor die ausgeschnitten Pappe mit schwarzen edding bemalen .

das wars


----------



## jenzy (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

oder die Seitenlöscher für die Seitenlüfter mit ne Plexiglasplatte von innen verkleiden, das wäre ne Idee  weiß jemand wo man gute Plexiglasplatten ( am besten in farbe ) herbekommt?


----------



## Uter (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

baumarkt?^^
nochmal zu den oberen lüftern: ich bin auch der meinung du solltest vllt selbst testen aber nicht nur die cpu temps sonderen auch die des restlichen systems weil was bringt dir eine perfekt gekühlte cpu wenn die graka zu heiß wird...


----------



## ghostadmin (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*



Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Ich hab das mit meinem Enermax Chakra (seitlicher 250er) mal getestet (Prime95 & Furmark). CPU & GPU wars ziemlich wurscht was der seitliche gemacht hat (aus/rein/raus) allerdings brachte reinblassen eine deutliche Verbesserung bei der Boardtemperatur...



Wenn ich einen Ventilator an mein Case stelle und die Seitenwand abmach, dann hab ich auch Traumtemps. Von Luftstrom kann man dann aber nicht reden.^^


----------



## Apokalypsos (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Ventilator an mein Case stelle und die Seitenwand abmach, dann hab ich auch Traumtemps. Von Luftstrom kann man dann aber nicht reden.^^


 
Da stellt sich jetzt die Frage, was wichtiger ist.... 

Seitlich rein, vorne, oben (NT) und hinten raus, das ganze in Kombi mit nem EKL Gletscherspalte (top-down) dessen Kühlrippen direkt am 250er liegen, ich glaub da kommt auch ein ganz passabler Luftstrom zusammen.


----------



## Bruce112 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Ich denke mal wenn man die seitenbelüftung dranschraubt das der vorne reinbelüftete luft dadurch angesaugt wird .


ausserdem ist der netzteil auch noch da ,

hatt kein sinn ,und macht umsonst noch lärm 

idealfall ist wenn die kalte luft dursch den ganzen komponenten durschströmt .
und am ende dursch den hinten oben lüfter rausgesaugt wird


----------



## Raeven (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Vorn unten rein , hinten( oben) und oben raus !! Thermik !!! Habe meinen Seitenlüfter auch raus geschmissen Die meisten Seitenlüfter craschen eh wenn man einen Turmkühler nutzt.


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Mahlzeit 


Luftkühlung ist ne ganz besondere Disziplin. 

Ich bin immer dabei, meine Lüfter anders anzuordnen, um so eventuell das eine oder andere Grad° an Temps gutzumachen.

Da ich vor kurzem auf den Hitzkopf i7 & passende Plattform umgestiegen bin, stand ich wieder mal vor einer grossen Herausforderung : extrem niedrige Temps mit Luftkühlung zu erreichen.

Mein StormSniper-Gehäuse verfügt über ein Mesh-Seitenteil und genügend Öffnungen, so dass frische Luft eigentlich kein Problem ist. Als erstes hatte ich alle meine Lüfter, insgesamt 8 an der Zahl so angeordnet, dass sie die erwärmte Luft aus dem Case rausblasen.

Das Konzept ging eigentlich auch auf, die Temperaturen waren sehr gut, jedoch wurden mir die North- und Southbridge mit jeweils 45/40° noch etwas zu heiss, und es kam mir vor, dass die beiden Noiseblocker auf dem CPU-Kühler doch etwas mehr frische Luft gebrauchen könnten.

Ich habe dann die drei kleinen Noiseblocker anders platziert, sprich einen AUF der Graka, einen AUF dem NT und den anderen 80'er einfach am Boden nahe den Laufwerksschächten. Diese drei blasen nun also voll auf das Board, dementsprechend sind die Temperaturen noch mal um satte 4-5 Grad° gefallen. ein 120'er im Heck und zwei weitere im Deckel transportieren die "warme" Luft nach aussen. 

Schlussendlich herrschen nun im Case Temperaturwerte, welche eigentlich schon mit einem auf 3,5GHz übertakteten i7 920 im Fabel-bereich anzusiedeln sind : Mainboard 25°, NB *37*°, SB *34*°, Cores 33° 33° 35° 35°, CPU 25°, Festplatte 26°. 

Einzig meine GTX280 @ Standardkühlung tanzt wie immer mit knapp 46° aus der Reihe. 

Anbei noch ein Screenshot der aktuellen Temps und ein Bild der Lüfteranordnung im unteren Bereich.


Mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Wo mit du beweist, das persönliche Tests mit dem eigenen System, immer besser sind als auf die Allgemeinheit zu hören.


----------



## Uter (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

schönes gehäuse hab ich auch  (mit fenster) aber ich hab nur 4 gehäuselüfter: vorne und unten je einen rein und oben und hinten je einen raus...  reicht eig auch (ok ich hab nur nen i5 auf 3,3 aber dafür auch keine megahalms mit 2 lüftern^^ und meine temps sind auch nicht höher)


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wo mit du beweist, das persönliche Tests mit dem eigenen System, immer besser sind als auf die Allgemeinheit zu hören.


 
Da hast du Recht, wenn es um die Kühlung meines System's geht, kann und darf ich mich einfach nicht auf die Methoden und Erfahrungen der Allgemeinheit verlassen. 

Die Devise lautet : testen, testen testen....




Uter schrieb:


> schönes gehäuse hab ich auch  (mit fenster) aber ich hab nur 4 gehäuselüfter: vorne und unten je einen rein und oben und hinten je einen raus... reicht eig auch (ok ich hab nur nen i5 auf 3,3 aber dafür auch keine megahalms mit 2 lüftern^^ und meine temps sind auch nicht höher)


 

Screenshot's und Bilder bitte...die hättest du eigentlich sofort mit posten müssen.  



Mfg


----------



## Uter (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

so hier kommts (ist natürlich nicht unter volllast sondern beim normalen betrieb mit icq musik und internet...)


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Klar, windows-betrieb mit arbeiten, surfen und internet-radio sind Standard.

Deine CPU-Temps sind sehr gut, liegen auf dem Niveau von meinen Werten, man sieht aber bei deinen Coretemp "High"-Werten, dass deine CPU schnell mal auf über 40° auf den Cores klettert, wenn die CPU mal um die 20% zu tun hat. Du könntest diese Werte noch mal senken, wenn du deiner CPU weniger Spannung gibst, ich finde 1,200volt doch recht hoch für deine knapp 3,5GHz.

Sonst vermisse ich alle anderen Temperaturen, mich würde speziell mal die Werte von NB/SB, Mainboard interessieren...

Hast du denn kein Everest mit Key ? 


PS: meine Temps sind eben noch mal um 1° gesunken, bei 21° Zimmertemperatur.



Mfg


----------



## Uter (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

naja ich bin eig ganz zufrieden... spannung geht leider nicht weniger aber der core i5 taktet sich bei bedarf ja auch noch hoch... 
klar geht die temp mal ein wenig hoch aber das geht noch... die lüfter laufen ja auch ziemlich langsam
die nb ist bei 1156 in der cpu (was vielleicht auch noch mal 1 oder 2 grad ausmacht)
everest hab ich nicht... aber die kühler der sb und spawas sind ziemlich kalt^^ 
zimmertemperatur dürfte auch so auf dem selben niveau liegen (kanns aber nicht genau sagen)
wie siehts bei dir unter last/prime aus? 

ps: bilder kommen gleich^^

so da ist das bild... prime ist jetzt nicht sooo lang gelaufen aber wie man sieht sinken die temps schon wieder (bei meinem kühler gehen die temps nach ner zeit wieder um 1 bis 2 grad runter)...


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Warte, ich schmeiss mal Prime95 an...ich lass es aber mal 15 minuten laufen


Edit : da isses, die temps sind leicht über deinen, aber immer noch im grünen Bereich. Ich frag mich gerade, bleibt denn der Core i5 generell etwas kühler als der i7 ?


Btw, welchen Kühler setzt du ein ?



Mfg


----------



## Uter (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

so meine temps ändern sich nicht mehr (liegen immernoch auf dem niveau vom bild)

der i5 ist verbrauchsärmer wie der i7 aber dadurch dass die 1156 cpus wie schon gesagt die nb im cpu haben relativiert sich das denke ich... ich denk es liegt an deinen doch etwas höheren taktraten... 

als kühler hab ich den noiseblocker twintec... dein megahalms ist etwas leistungsstärker... DeXgo - Luftkühlung-Testbericht: Noiseblocker NB-TwinTec (Seite 6)


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

^^Welchen Test von Prime habt ihr da genommen? (sieht ja ganz schön nach dem Blend-Test aus, oder?)


----------



## Uter (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

also ich hab "in place large ffts" oder wie des heißt^^ ich hatte auch eine auslastung von 100% und noch ein paar programme nebenher... ich muss aber auch zugeben dass die werte für mich nicht schlecht sind...


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Hatte vorhin auch "large fft's" laufen...kein Problem, ich schmeiss mal den Custom Test mit "in-place" an... 



Mfg


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Also den Custom + Run FFTs in-place? Wo er die erst ~10min eigtl. nur den RAM testet.

Macht mal den ersten, den small FFTs, da fängt er nicht unsinnig an erst den RAM zu testen 
und man hat spätestens nach einer Stunde die max. Temp


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Ok, weil du es bist.  


der "small fft's"-test ist in der Tat derjenige, der die CPU extrem mit den Gleitkomma-berechnungen stresst, optimal um die Stabilität des Prozessors zu testen. Der Blend-test eigent sich sehr gut für den RAM.

Jedoch sollte der Custom-test beim übertakten als letzter abschliessender Test laufen, dabei wird das gesamte System auf Stabilität geprüft.

So hatte ich das auch gemacht, zuerst einige kleine in place small und large-tests, einen kurzen Blend von einer Stunde, und dann den letzten Custom Run, welcher dann auch 48 Stunden fehlerfrei lief.

Anbei Screenshots von :

a: Custom
b: in place small fft's
c: Prime Screen nach 48 Stunden

Bei mir ist es aber so, dass die Temperaturen gleich bleiben, egal welcher Prime-test läuft. 


Speziell hervorzuheben sind dabei aber die restlichen System-Temperaturen....speziell NB/SB und Mainboard.  



Mfg


----------



## Uter (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

so ich hab auch mal "small ffts" laufen lassen ergebnis: selbe temp wie beim anderen test... sry bilder hab ich jetzt vergessen aber ich hoff ihr glaubt mir  

also alles im allem kann man sagen man kann mit vielen seitenlüftern die gleichen ergebnisse bekommen wie mit weniger lüftern^^ (ich weiß unsere systeme sind nicht ganz vergleichbar)


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Du darfst dabei aber nicht die restlichen System-temperaturen vergessen, sie sind genau so wichtig wie die CPU-temps...


Mfg


----------



## Tytator (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Krass, wieviel Werte bei e-freak im Everest angezeigt werden. Werd gleich meine Version aktualisieren...


----------



## Uter (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

stimmt man kann so geziehlt den chipsatz oder ähnliches kühlen dafür ist es nicht schlecht aber dafür unterbrichts eben den luftfluss von vorn nach hinten...


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

@e-freak

Wenn die Lüfterumdrehungen stimmen hast du dein Sys bestimmt nicht neben deinem Bett zu stehen, oder? (zwecks 48h) 

Aber sehr viel nehmen sich 920'er u. 860'er nicht bei den Temps 
(Zweiterer braucht in meinem Fall ein bisschen mehr Spannung)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn HT aus ist, sehen die Temps auch ein bisschen besser aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und so sieht's "grob gezeigt" im Case aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uter (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

die lüfterdrehzahl hatte ich ja noch gar nicht gesehen... stimmen die werte?

@ Blechdesigner: nicht schlecht die temps^^ war für einen kühler hast du? was für lüfter?


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*

Oben und Hinten : 3*120mm Xigmatek XLF-F1253 @ 800 U/min
Forne(oben) : 2*120mm Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL1 Rev. 3.0 @ 800 U/min (eine hängt am CPU-Anschluss: also zwischen 450-1000 U/min)
Forne(unten) : 1*120mm AeroCool Turbine 1000 silber @ 800 U/min
Unten : 1*120mm AeroCool (Gehäuselüfter aus dem M40) @ 750 U/min
Seite : 1*120mm Sharkoon SilentEagle 1000 @ 750 U/min
Auf dem CPU-Kühler(Brocken) : 2*120mm Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL2 Rev. 3.0 @ 900-1050 U/min

Außer der eine Lüfter der am CPU-Anschluss sitzt, sind alle an einer  Lüftersteuerung(Scythe Kaze Master)*IIII* angeschlossen


----------



## jenzy (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Auf dem CPU-Kühler(Brocken) : 2*120mm Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL2 Rev. 3.0 @ 900-1050 U/min



Habe bald den gleichen CPU Kühler. Sind die zwei Lüfter leise?


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter anordnung ???*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> @e-freak
> 
> Wenn die Lüfterumdrehungen stimmen hast du dein Sys bestimmt nicht neben deinem Bett zu stehen, oder? (zwecks 48h)


 

Deine CPU-temps sind auch extrem gut. 

Der PC steht in meinem Wohnzimmer, welches auch als Bureau fungiert. 

Muss aber auch sagen, dass die Noiseblocker für die Drehzahlen allesamt "leise" sind, zumindest empfinde ich es als leise genug, da sowieso immer Musik läuft, hör ich den Computer nicht...




Uter schrieb:


> aber dafür unterbrichts eben den luftfluss von vorn nach hinten...


 
Wieso ? 


Wenn bei einem Sockel 1366 System, zudem übertaktet, NB/SB von unter 40° herrschen, dann kann der Luftstrom nicht unterbrochen sein, Mainboard- und Festplatten-temps von unter 30° belegen dies denke ich noch mal, die wärmste Komponente im System ist die GPU mit gerade mal 45° auf dem Chip, die GPU -Umgebung liegt wiederum unter 40°.

Wenn der Luftstrom "unterbrochen" ist, heisst ja auch nix anderes, als dass sich ein Hitzestau bildet, der das System langsam oder schnell  erhitzt, eben weil die Luft sich erwärmt, und den schnellsten Weg nach draussen (den im im Luftstrom) nicht mehr findet.

Der Luftfluss ist nahezu perfekt für mein System, die Luft zieht von unten nach oben, ob ich nun den 80'er vorne oder mehr an der Seite anbringe, ändert gar nix an den Temps.

Der PC läuft nun seit knapp 25 Minuten bei atm 19-20° Zimmertemperatur, dabei kommen noch kühlere Werte raus, niedriger geht's mit Lukü kaum noch, ausser ich lass das Fenster immer offen und frier mir die Eier ab.  


Mfg


----------

